# Problem beim Zugriff auf Klasse aus Fragment in einem anderen Plugin



## Miriam84 (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim Verwenden einer Klasse aus einem Fragment.

Also ich habe ein Plugin* PluginA*, zu diesem Plugin gibt es ein Fragment *FragmentA*.
In Fragment A gibt es ein Package *PackageA *welches ich im Manifest exportiere. In diesem befindet sich eine Klasse *KlasseA*

Nun habe ich zweites Plugin *PluginB*, als Abhängigkeit gebe ich *PluginA *an. Hier habe ich ein Package *PackageB* mit einer Klasse *KlasseB*. In dieser möchte ich nun ein Objekt vom typ *KlasseA *verwenden, doch ich kann die Klasse aus dem Fragment nicht verwenden( importieren). 

Das verstehe ich nicht, ich habe doch das Package mit der Klasse exortiert und ich habe das Hostplugin für das Fragment, als Abhängigkeit angegeben. Warum findet er dann weder das Package noch die Klasse?

Und was ich dabei noch merkwürdig verwende, wenn ich in dem plugin editor bei import packages auf add klicke, öffnet sich doch eine Liste aller packages zum importieren, und dort befindet sich ein Hacken für nicht exportierte Packages anzeigen. Wenn ich diesen Setze dann sehe ich mein Package, wenn ich den Haken entferne, sehe ich es nicht mehr.

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich auf Klassen aus einem Fragment in einem anderen als dem Host Plugin zugreifen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Nov 2009)

Das hier muss ins Manifest des Host Plugins:


> Eclipse-ExtensibleAPI: true


Damit weiß PDE das auch Fragmente den Classpath des Host Bundles zum Development Zeipunkt erweitern können. Zur Runtime hat der Parameter keinen Einfluss, denn dort können Fragmente sowieso den Classpath erweitern.


----------



## Miriam84 (4. Nov 2009)

hallo,

Danke das war genau das was gefehlt hat. Jetzt funktioniert es.


----------



## Miriam84 (4. Nov 2009)

***


----------

